# Other Saltwater Forums



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey guys I've been keeping Ps for many years now and I'm beginning to debate a 40g saltwater setup. I've always wanted to venture out and at least give it a shot. Anyway I know we have some very knowledgeable members on here but what other SW forums would you guys recommend. It just doesn't seem like P-Fury is very active in the SW section.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

reefcentral is a good forum. some annoying members but on the whole great wealth of knowledge. but pfury has some very knowledgeable members also who put the time in to give great detailed advice on all aspects of SW

my advice would be is to do some basic google searches into SW keeping. do some reading then when you have a base knowledge and a rough idea of what you want start asking questions either on here or RC.

keep in mind that SW is more expensive and more time consuming than FW. and unlike FW its a bad idea to cut corners as things quickly go wrong.

But if your willing to put the effort in the end result of SW is stunning and magical


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah the price has always been my set back. I'm getting married in May so I should have a little extra cash from gifts







I basically bought a 40g breeder for a mac or something like that and I know that I don't have room for another tank after this one so I figured I might as well give SW a shot. I won't throw out a bunch of questions just yet. I'll do some research first.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> Hey guys I've been keeping Ps for many years now and I'm beginning to debate a 40g saltwater setup. I've always wanted to venture out and at least give it a shot. Anyway I know we have some very knowledgeable members on here but what other SW forums would you guys recommend. It just doesn't seem like P-Fury is very active in the SW section.


Personally i don't think you should be on another forum asking about different forums. If your wondering what other forums people visit thats one thing but I don't think it's right to be here and ask basically where you can go instead of here. We will not get a very active SW section if people always go to other sites first. All im saying is you can at least start by asking your questions here then if we cannot sufficiently answer your questions then go ask another forum. We have a bunch of people here that im sure could help you setup the type of setup you want. Im not saying you have to only be on this forum as im on multiple including SW forums but what I am saying is especially when you are just starting and probably don't have too advanced of questions you can at least give this forum a shot.

Back to your original question, nano reef would be my preference. They deal mainly with smaller tanks though 40g is still in the smaller range.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

we have lots of knowledgeable members here.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont see anything wrong with pointing a member towards another forum. i already said that pfury have members which are very knowledgeable with SW. but i think that someone who wants to get into SW needs a broad range of information and points of view to get a better understanding and appreciation for this hobby. as much as we do have a great salty community it is limited. and doing some reading here and elsewhere it will be of a greater benefit to them.

this is a hobby to share and gather knowledge from all sorts of different people. not to keep them stuck in one forum. directing members to alternative sources of information is a positive thing.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

His Majesty said:


> i dont see anything wrong with pointing a member towards another forum. i already said that pfury have members which are very knowledgeable with SW. but i think that someone who wants to get into SW needs a broad range of information and points of view to get a better understanding and appreciation for this hobby. as much as we do have a great salty community it is limited. and doing some reading here and elsewhere it will be of a greater benefit to them.
> 
> this is a hobby to share and gather knowledge from all sorts of different people. not to keep them stuck in one forum. directing members to alternative sources of information is a positive thing.


when initially getting into the salt water hobby there isn't a very broad range of information, the scope is narrow. there are set pieces of equipment you need, some that are optional and that's that. only until you get into the more advanced stages of marine aquaria do you start to experiment and think more abstractly.

just like freshwater, the foundations are fairly constant.

now, if he was inquiring about the proper application of a phosban reactor or how to dose kalk or maintain alkalinity then sure, there are an abundance of resources, different techniques, different equipment and no one way is wrong. i got my saltwater start here on pfury and got guidance from other members and theres no reason other people can't either.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i understand what your saying. but i still dont think theres a problem with directing him to alternative sources of information or another forum. unless im being dim about something

after all he did ask to be pointed to a SW dedicated forum. and i helped him out while at the same time stating that pfury is a great place to ask his questions.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Speaking about SW sites...is grimreefers gone?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yup packed up and shut down couple of years ago


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I learnt most of the basics of SW right here on P-Fury. Skunkbud420 mainly and a few others explained the basics to me perfectly (they are initially the hard things to figure out to do at first) and then I looked at other spots to expand on the info, even though I still feel the SW guys in the SW forum can help with anything. God bless them and their ability to maintain these money pits. Beautiful money pits though.







.


----------

